# Plz hlp me frnds willin to buy LED TV in a range of 50k



## detonator2359 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi frnds m plz help me m willing ot buy FULL HD LED tv 32 inch mainly lookin in samsung series 5 , LG n Sony m confused which one to go for ...plz tell me which  is the best to buy n it should also have good sound quatily...and howz 

Samsung UA32D5000PRMXL 45k

LG  32LE5300 46k

SONY KDL-32EX710 53k

SONY KLV-32EX600 

totally confused which one to buy and if there is some other model better than the above than plz do tell 

thank you frnds


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 25, 2011)

The Samsung 32C630 is a great TV and has a matte display too, have a look at that.

Try to get one with a SQ/SS panel

Both Samsung and sony are about to release updated versions of their TV's in a month or so, if possible, wait till then. Else, the TV above is a good one (No idea about glossy panel TV s but the EX710 should be decent)


----------



## detonator2359 (Apr 27, 2011)

do you have any i dead how are panasonic LED TV..??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

above all definately SONY KDL-32EX710 is better.. specs are far better.. and definitely sound will be gr8 and better than other.. 
bt still check for samsung model that you have mentioned and UA32D6000SRMX this one in some shop.. find out the one with best picture quality

and wht are your usage?


----------



## detonator2359 (May 2, 2011)

i use tv for 6 hrs or more mostly watch movies....


----------



## robogeek (May 3, 2011)

If u are looking for a TV above 40 inches then Plasma is much better then LCD/LED. An LCD with motion flow of greater then 200mhz can only show the fast moving frames clearly. All those LED's under 60k u see had motion flow of 60hz which is crap. U can't find the difference normally, but goto ezone/croma where if u compare a plasma/led side by side u will clearly find the difference


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 3, 2011)

detonator2359 said:


> i use tv for 6 hrs or more mostly watch movies....



yeah.. SONY KDL-32EX710 is worth.. 
try on showroom once.. and purchase


----------



## PraKs (Jun 13, 2011)

1st thing, Are you really comfortable viewing all daily serials ALWAYS by wearing those 3D Glasses.

Come on, For one 3D movie go to Multiplex & see it. Why take 3D TV for that.

It would be scary & funny to see all family members wearing 3D glasses & roaming inside home.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Apart from the 3D TV the rest of the gear is also an added expense. 

However I would say stick to the Sony ones. I have always owned one from Sony and never faced any problems. However I have heard Samsung is also good.

Better to refrain from 3D TVs for a while. Maybe after a year or so when both the prices come down and there is more content.

Get the Sony EX series. If you are going to utilise the extras such as USB, Internet connectivity etc then dont pay extra.


----------

